# I'm Baaaack........



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

After a self imposed hiatus for personal reasons, I managed to get into my sodden shed today.

Did not go the The Mens Shed, but sorted out some items in the car port.

I could not find some of my Oak Park templates, but did find these oval templates, I had forgotten I had.

Drilled some locating holes in the templates and had a trail run with the Makita 3612C.

Will be concentration on small bowls and dishes in the short term, as I have an abundant supply of 6x2 lumber...


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Glad your back and working in the shop! Hope all is well.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice. Hope your hiatus was restful. Interesting project, practical too.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Good to see that you're back at it, James. I rarely do anything in the winter, my shop isn't heated. Lately I've done a few woodworking jobs, nothing very interesting though.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Paul, I do not have a shop and usually just rout in the car port. Luckly, a Winter day here in Sydney is about 8 - 10 °C......


----------

